# [RISOLTO] iwconfig max ASCII key lenght 13??

## DevOne

Ciao,

ultimamente mi ha smesso di funzionare il collegamento di una scheda wireless.

La password è sempre la stessa, ma eccede i 13 caratteri...

Ho visto che se uso:

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid MyAP key s:passwordASCII ( la stringa è giusto di lunghezza 13)

```

Il sistema (anche su una kubuntu aggiornata) mi ritorna la riga successiva della shell (ad indica che tutto è "andato bene")

Se, ed è un caso reale, inserisco passwordASCIII (notare le 3 I), la shell mi ritorna questo:

```

Error for Wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument

```

Considerato che fino ad un mesetto fa funzionava, è da considerarsi un bug???

Come risolvo il problema?

Grazie a tutti

----------

## oRDeX

Sicuro che funzionasse (non prenderla come una domanda stupida   :Razz:  )? Il fatto è che per una wep a 128bit la chiave è lunga 13 byte, quindi fornire più di 13 caratteri probabilmente portava ad un troncamento. Visto che parlavi di esperienze vecchie più di un mese, ci sta che il driver sia stato aggiornato e sia stato inserito questo controllo (magari per evitare trabocchi di buffer o bhu). Hai effettuato aggiornamenti del kernel o del singolo driver in questo lasso di tempo?

ciao!

----------

## DevOne

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Sicuro che funzionasse (non prenderla come una domanda stupida   )? Il fatto è che per una wep a 128bit la chiave è lunga 13 byte, quindi fornire più di 13 caratteri probabilmente portava ad un troncamento. Visto che parlavi di esperienze vecchie più di un mese, ci sta che il driver sia stato aggiornato e sia stato inserito questo controllo (magari per evitare trabocchi di buffer o bhu). Hai effettuato aggiornamenti del kernel o del singolo driver in questo lasso di tempo?
> 
> ciao!

 

Beh...la certezza non la ho, semplicemente perchè in questo lasso di tempo  è cambiata la password usata.

Però, non è possibile che wireless-tools per le WPA non accetti più di 13 caratteri...voglio dire una WPA accetta da 8 a 63 caratteri come range....

allora nessuno può navigare se vengono usate da 13 caratteri in su?!

Ti pare?

----------

## oRDeX

aspetta..Abbiamo parlato di WEP, non di WPA!

```
# iwconfig wlan0 key s:blablabla
```

sta impostando la chiave per la WEP...non per la WPA! E` la WEP che ha il limite a 13 byte (per WEP a 128bit)

EDIT: 

Ho riletto il tuo primo post, effettivamente tu non menzionavi nè WEP nè WPA. Quindi, come scritto quì sopra, davo per scontato che fosse WEP perchè con iwconfig imposti la chiave della WEP

----------

## DevOne

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> aspetta..Abbiamo parlato di WEP, non di WPA!
> 
> ```
> # iwconfig wlan0 key s:blablabla
> ```
> ...

 

Ok scusa, nella fretta avrò dimenticato di menzionare il tipo di protezione.

Su internet indicano questi comandi per configurare anche le WPA...

altrimenti, quale è il comando??

----------

## oRDeX

Per la WPA non ci sono comandi diretti attraverso wireless-tools (a meno delle chiamate dirette sul driver), è quindi necessario utilizzare un pacchetto che faccia da "intermediario", questo è 

```
net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
```

 che va configurato e lanciato.

----------

## DevOne

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Per la WPA non ci sono comandi diretti attraverso wireless-tools (a meno delle chiamate dirette sul driver), è quindi necessario utilizzare un pacchetto che faccia da "intermediario", questo è 
> 
> ```
> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant
> ```
> ...

 

grazie....convinto che gestisse in automatico iwconfig.

vabbè....

----------

